# ***OFFICIAL*** Cain Velasquez vs. Antonio Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Heavyweight Championship*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

If this is anything other than another one sided beatdown I will be surprised.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

During the first match, Velasquez left Big Foot lying in a pool of his own blood inside of 4 minutes. Although Big foot will be a lot more wary of Velasquez TD this time round, improving on his TDD, I highly doubt he can stop Velasquez TD.

Like the first match, I see this match ending via T(KO) inside round 1 with Velasquez retaining.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Another vicious first round destruction. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## H33LHooK (Jul 13, 2011)

With Cain's improved striking (see Cain/JDS II), Silva has a lot to worry about besides the TD.

Cain via BPHS (Brown Pride Hulk Smash).

.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I don't think it'll be as one sided as the last fight but that's mostly because the last one was a horror film.

Cain will beat the hell out of him again though. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

This is such a pointless fight. It's going to look no different than their first meeting. Silva isn't miraculously going to have got way better, he just happened to somehow convince Overeem to stand against the cage with his hands down, despite getting smashed throughout the first 2 rounds. Cain is a destroyer, and will walk through Big Foot as easily he did the first time. Would much rather have seen Hunt or Werdum get the fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Any word on Cain's current condition and training? He has the record and hype of a young prodigy, but lacks the age to back up his injuries.

Cain is a 'What if?' fighter if I've ever seen one, probably wins this fight, but I was pretty sure Reem beat Silva too. I think many of us were.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The only thing that will beat Cain in this fight is Cain if he comes in unprepared because he finished Silva so easily the first fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Any word on Cain's current condition and training? He has the record and hype of a young prodigy, but lacks the age to back up his injuries.
> 
> Cain is a 'What if?' fighter if I've ever seen one, probably wins this fight, but I was pretty sure Reem beat Silva too. I think many of us were.


I was pretty sure Reem would win. I already saw Cain demolish Silva. He didn't belong in there.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cain is a monster, yeah, but Bigfoot has Fedor and Overeem on his record, so I can't just dismiss him that fast. War Bigfoot. Shock the world for the third time, u getting good at that.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Cain is a monster, yeah, but Bigfoot has Fedor and Overeem on his record, so I can't just dismiss him that fast. War Bigfoot. Shock the world for the third time, u getting good at that.


Did you not see the first fight?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Did you not see the first fight?


Hum? Did you see the first fight between Cain and JDS?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hum? Did you see the first fight between Cain and JDS?


A single shot in 60 seconds is not equal to being taken to your place of comfort, Bigfoot is a grappler and offering literally nothing in terms of offense. You would have a case had Cain immeditatly taken JDS down and been subbed in the first fight. Not gotten clipped standing the weakness area of his game.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> A single shot in 60 seconds is not equal to being taken to your place of comfort, Bigfoot is a grappler and offering literally nothing in terms of offense. You would have a case had Cain immeditatly taken JDS down and been subbed in the first fight. Not gotten clipped standing the weakness area of his game.


My God. Stop picking arguments out of thin air and think before posting.
Answer that to yourself: Did Bigfoot won over Overeem via grappling? Hum, and yet he literally offers nothing in terms of offense, right?
I have a case when I said Bigfoot wins over Fedor and Overeem were SHOCKING. Again just for you: SHOCKING. So a victory over Cain now would be......tcha, tchaan....SHOCKING. As I vowed, "shock the world" for the third time. Is that really hard to get?
If I said Bigfoot was the favorite, then you would have your case.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh dear Christ......some days I wish I wasn't on staff.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Life B Ez said:


> Oh dear Christ......some days I wish I wasn't on staff.]


You shouldn't be, then. 
But there's always PM, you know.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I expect Big Foot to provide slightly more resistance then in there first fight which shouldnt be to hard considering there first fight was probably the most one sided fight I've ever witnessed in my life. Still Velasquez should put a hurting on him again and likely takes him out either in the first or second round.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Barring a flash KO, something similar to what JDS did I can't see one single thing Bigfoot can offer in terms of offense against Cain. If CV gets his hands on Bigfoot it will be a total asswhooping again. I just can't see Bigfoot being fast enough to keep Cain away from him.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Cain will take him down and pound him out again.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I should move all in on Cain here. May take longer, but the results will be the same. He's too quick. Only reason why Big Foot is winning is because all of his opponents don't respect em and that includes Fedor (he was brawling with em), Travis Browne, and Overeem. 

This is one of the rare occasions where the co-main event is garnering more attention than the main...heh...heh. Can't believe it's this Saturday already!!!


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bigfoot via Cain breaking both his hands on Antonio's skull.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, I think Cain will dominate. But it'll be a longer fight. We cant completely dismiss the effects of being on your back, with an eye socket full of your own blood. I mean, it was a *lot* of blood. Shit was flying off Siva every time he shook his head.

Without the blood, Silva would have done better. Of that I have no doubts. Now watch Cain go in there and knock the fook out of Silva in the first 30 seconds.:confused01:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Just gonna leave this here, nice work ESPN.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> Just gonna leave this here, nice work ESPN.


Jesus ******* christ.....way to be professional and do any kind of god damn research. Google, literally all you need.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Yes, I think Cain will dominate. But it'll be a longer fight. We cant completely dismiss the effects of being on your back, with an eye socket full of your own blood. I mean, it was a *lot* of blood. Shit was flying off Siva every time he shook his head.
> 
> Without the blood, Silva would have done better. Of that I have no doubts. Now watch Cain go in there and knock the fook out of Silva in the first 30 seconds.:confused01:


The blood didn't just appear though, it appeared after Cain put an almighty beating on Big Foot. It was one of the most one-sided and brutal fights in UFC history. Cain completely dominated, and there was such a big gap in their performances, that I just can't see it going any other way than another Cain domination. Big Foot's done very well to get himself into contention, and with wins over Fedor and Overeem he certainly is in the Top 5 of the division, but I don't see him having a chance. Would be one of the biggest shocks in UFC history if Big Foot pulls off the upset though, that'd be insane!


----------



## Jesy Blue (May 8, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Big Foot's done very well to get himself into contention, and with wins over Fedor and Overeem he certainly is in the Top 5 of the division, but I don't see him having a chance. Would be one of the biggest shocks in UFC history if Big Foot pulls off the upset though, that'd be insane!


bigger than GSP v Serra?


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

I still think Cain takes this but people are really exaggerating what happened in the first fight. Cain was having his way, but that blood really was a factor. Big foot most definitely would have lost in the later rounds but he couldn't see when Cain was about to drop the bombs.

A BJJ black belt like Silva would have tied up if he could have seen. I think a lot of people are sleeping on Big Foot and I really hope Cain isn't, that would be a huge mistake.

I remember most people on here after the Cain & JDS 1 fight, most jumped off the Cain wagon after they saw what happened.

Silva really needs to work Cain against the cage and clinch if he wants to survive into the later rounds. I think pure heart and desire may get him much further this time around.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Without blood flooding his eyes I expect Bigfoot to perform a lot better. He's slower than cain but very powerful, hits hard and has solid bjj.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> The blood didn't just appear though, it appeared after Cain put an almighty beating on Big Foot. It was one of the most one-sided and brutal fights in UFC history. Cain completely dominated, and there was such a big gap in their performances, that I just can't see it going any other way than another Cain domination. Big Foot's done very well to get himself into contention, and with wins over Fedor and Overeem he certainly is in the Top 5 of the division, but I don't see him having a chance. Would be one of the biggest shocks in UFC history if Big Foot pulls off the upset though, that'd be insane!


The cut came from a single elbow *very* early. The vast majority of the beatdown came after that.

Dont get me wrong brother... I totally love Cain. He will beat Bigfoot again no doubt. But the blood thing did kind of ruin the first fight a bit. It leaves just enough questions to make the rematch a little interesting.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

I hope Bigfoot pulls the upset via flash KO


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm a big fan of Cain but I'm actually hoping Bigfoot pulls off the upset. Probably won't happen but it would be cool to see that strap wrapped around his waist.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

LMAO @ the video before the weighin literally not even mentioning that this fight happened already and Cain demolished him....


----------



## BaBoom!! (Dec 31, 2011)

Can see nothing but a repeat of the first fight

Cain is too fast and clever for bigfoot


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

It's going to be the inevitable. This time Antonio will get a bashing for a full three rounds. Playing it safe or picking his shots won't work against an opponent who isn't afraid and especially one who likes to keep the pressure at ALL TIMES. His rope a dope strategy won't work. He's not going to land any significant shots on Cain. Any kicks will be met with an immediate takedown. Not the biggest fan of Cain, but it is what it is. 

Cain:
Conditioning
Speed
Wrestling
High volume punching
Medium Power

Big Foot:
BJJ
Decent striking.
Power


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It's time.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, right... the 'main event'.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Meh well at least MMA fights hardly ever repeat themselves. Bigfoot will probably get beat down but maybe in a different way or maybe he'll put up a bigger fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I doubt Bigfoot could do worse but it has not been a good night to be the underdog. Silva better hope the MMA gods were keeping all the upset dust for him


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

Zafersan said:


> I hope Bigfoot pulls the upset via flash KO


Me too.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Maybe he could win 10 seconds at the end of two rounds and the 
judges will give it to him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The only way BigFoot could erase the last fight is drop him with the first punch and brutalize like he did Fedor.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

already did better than last fight.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

WoW that was easy!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Are you serious? That was not a good stop at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

well who saw that coming heh


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

hahaha


The real question for this fight wasn't who'd win, it was "will Bigfoot's chin break an AKA fist tonight"


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man great right hand!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Snooze.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Ok, but definetely early stoppage.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

How sad is it that it was still a better showing by BigFoot than his last fight with Cain?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lame. Wish refs would allow fights like that to continue a little bit longer. Yes Silva was getting teed off on but wait till he goes limp or isn't trying to get back to his feet etc. 

Well, guess it is Velasquez vs JDS again. No one else seems to be in the same class at HW.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm one sad panda right now. I was rooting for Bigfoot and I was hoping he would have made it more of a fight. Instead he showed he didn't belong in the same ring as Cain. Oh well.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

Yeah he wasnt getting hurt by those shots at all, but wasnt defending them with anything other than that gargantuan head. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## jaycalgary (Jun 19, 2008)

I really hate how Rogan tries to sell me on the stoppage. What a hack. He even lies and and says he was not trying to defend himself.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

A little bit early but this fight was not going to be competitive in any sense. They literally fought each other 1 fight ago and Cain dominated him, there was 0 reason to think anything else would happen this time around.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i really dont wanna see a rubber match now, at this rate jds vs cain will end up like lamotta vs robinson which had 6 fights. Werdum vs cain please


----------



## Swiss (Jul 19, 2011)

Cormier's smile. Lol


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

It must be JDS. Equal rights. Rubber match asap.
Note: so, the grappler did what super striker Overeem could not. Breh...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not sure how it was a bad stoppage. Bigfoot clearly wasn't out, but he went flat on his stomach, put his hands on his head, and didn't try to get back up. These fighters know full well the ref will stop a fight if they're laying down like it's tanning time while a fighter tees off on them. Bigfoot should blame himself, not the ref.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

There needs to be a set rule for stoppages. Refs can easily "fix" fights just by stopping it when a fighter is slightly hurt, it's absurd. There have been so, so many come from behind victories. Make people finish the fight don't do it for them.


I think it was kind of rude to mention Junior so quickly to Cain. Let the guy have his victory. Funny how he just now defended the belt the same amount of times that Cigano did.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It was a good stoppage, you turn your head away from the strikes and don't defend yourself the fight is called.


----------



## JohannSyer (Jan 26, 2013)

JDS x Velasquez III, no doubt.
Question: Will Cormier cut weight to LHW, since Cain is still the champ?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> There needs to be a set rule for stoppages. Refs can easily "fix" fights just by stopping it when a fighter is slightly hurt, it's absurd. There have been so, so many come from behind victories. Make people finish the fight don't do it for them.
> 
> 
> I think it was kind of rude to mention Junior so quickly to Cain. Let the guy have his victory. Funny how he just now defended the belt the same amount of times that Cigano did.


Hw belt never stays on peoples waists for too long, I agree these are professional fighters they know what they are getting into don't stop the fight until they are going limp or tapping they can handle it but they can't handle being denied a chance to come back and win.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm not sure how it was a bad stoppage. Bigfoot clearly wasn't out, but he went flat on his stomach, put his hands on his head, and didn't try to get back up. These fighters know full well the ref will stop a fight if they're laying down like it's tanning time while a fighter tees off on them. Bigfoot should blame himself, not the ref.


Try to stand up when someone is clocking you in the head... When your head is swimming it is a lot easier said then done, especially for HW fighters.

Bigfoot had his hands under him and was working towards getting back up. All it would have took was for Cain to slow down a bit and Silva could have gotten back up and kept the fight going for at least a little bit longer. 

We are seriously missing out on good comeback wins by all the recent stoppages like this. Soon as a fighter gets in any trouble the refs stop it now even when it seems likely the fighter would end up surviving. We have already seen multiple times in the past all a fighter needs is that little extra chance so why not give it to them.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

That stoppage was too early! Especially considering it was a CHAMPIONSHIP FIGHT.

I'm not saying Silva would have won... but let them fight...! .


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

As expected. Speed kills. Show me the money!

Big Foot vs Hunt. That should be fun!


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

rallyman said:


> man great right hand!


Yup. Got the inside angle on him and Bigfoot had no chance. It was a sweet textbook setup, Bigfoot had no chance at all.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> As expected. Speed kills. Show me the money!
> 
> Big Foot vs Hunt. That should be fun!


there friends I doubt they fight eachother, hunt vs schaub for funsies and bigfoot vs nelson i would rather


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Early stoppage or no, Big Foot as outclassed by Cain again. 

No problem with the stoppage as I doubt Big Foot would have gotten out of trouble.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Lame. Wish refs would allow fights like that to continue a little bit longer. Yes Silva was getting teed off on but wait till he goes limp or isn't trying to get back to his feet etc.
> 
> *Well, guess it is Velasquez vs JDS again. No one else seems to be in the same class at HW.*


I would put Werdum right up there with either one of them and think far to many people are sleeping on the guy. Werdum is a long HW who has developed very good stand and a nasty thai clinch to go with the best ground game in the division bar none. Werdum is elite and should have been fighting Cain instead of Bigfoot.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> there friends I doubt they fight eachother, hunt vs schaub for funsies and bigfoot vs nelson i would rather


Serious...I want Hunt to knock Big Foot's head off. There are two people I enjoy seeing getting beat down.

2.) Mir
1.) Big Foot

PS: Hunt would rock Schaub's world. Actually Nelson vs Hunt would be interesting or Pat Barry.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Hw belt never stays on peoples waists for too long, I agree these are professional fighters they know what they are getting into don't stop the fight until they are going limp or tapping they can handle it but they can't handle being denied a chance to come back and win.


Have to live by my principles. You are absolutely right here.:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

John8204 said:


> It was a good stoppage, you turn your head away from the strikes and don't defend yourself the fight is called.


Trying to tuck your chin away from danger and using your hands to try and get back up isn't defending yourself? Imo you shouldn't have to be throwing punches back for it to be considered defending yourself. Had Bigfoot of tried to do more with his hands he would have just lost his balance fallen over and made it even easier for Velasquez to tee off on him.

Stalling has its place in mma, Bigfoot was just waiting for Velasquez to slow down that little bit so he could work back to his feet. 

I agree with similar stoppages when the fighter is obviously crumpling from the shots but Bigfoot didn't seem to be in significant danger except early on. After that he was just eating shots but biding his time to try and make a move back to his feet. 

If Velasquez had landed cleanly a couple more times and Bigfoot slumped again I would have been fine with stoppage but it just didn't seem like Velasquez was actually going to be able to stop it there.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Werdum to me is the #3 heavyweight but you need to remember he is busy with the Nogueira rematch and TUF Brazil.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

khoveraki said:


> Werdum to me is the #3 heavyweight but you need to remember he is busy with the Nogueira rematch and TUF Brazil.


Don't worry Khover you can rep me now. I told you JDS would win the first, Cain in the rematch, and Cigano in the rubber. I had this vision years ago. 

Not sure how it's going to unfold but these two are the chosen ones in the UFC HW division. They CLEARED the division minus The Reem which should have been the X factor which I still believe he is.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Fun Fact: in two fights Antonio Silva has yet to last a round against Cain Velasquez (4:57)


Mark Hunt should have gotten this title shot


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

John8204 said:


> Mark Hunt should have gotten this title shot


Nobody could have done worse, those were the two least competitive fights Cain was ever involved in. I still can't believe they gave us that rematch.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Hopefully barnett shakes some things up


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Nobody could have done worse, those were the two least competitive fights Cain was ever involved in. I still can't believe they gave us that rematch.


Overeem screwed it up big time. I'm glad cuz this is probably the end of Big Foot's career. 

Really wanted to see Arlovski back...but think that window has passed sadly. Only Barnett or DC represent fresh faces in the division.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No_Mercy said:


> Overeem screwed it up big time. I'm glad cuz this is probably the end of Big Foot's career.
> 
> Really wanted to see Arlovski back...but think that window has passed sadly. Only Barnett or DC represent fresh faces in the division.


I think BigFoot can stay competitive in the division but he will never be more than either 5-10 fighter.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Im a Cain fan since im from SanJose but people saying that turning your head is not defending yourself is kinda of silly. Turning your head from the punches is exactly that... 

But this decision does not bother me. Its one of those decisions were i dont see a need to argue for or against and id be fine with either choice.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually I'd like to add that after Hunt knocks off Big Foot's head off...Reem takes out Travis...then The Reem gets his long awaited revenge. Afterwards then he fights for the title.

As long as Cain and JDS are healthy only they can beat each other w/ The Reem having a relative chance. Barnett would put up a good fight, but he'd lose to the #1 and #2 regardless.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Actually I'd like to add that after Hunt knocks off Big Foot's head off...Reem takes out Travis...then The Reem gets his long awaited revenge. Afterwards then he fights for the title.
> 
> As long as Cain and JDS are healthy only they can beat each other w/ The Reem having a relative chance. *Barnett would put up a good fight*, but he'd lose to the #1 and #2 regardless.


Yea i can see Barnett surviving but i really cant see how Barnett would beat either guy. He cant take Cain down and certainly cant outstrike him. Against JDS he will get picked apart standing and JDS is too fast and has too good foot work to allow Barnett to drag him down.

I imagine Barnett being durable and maybe going 3 to 5 rounds but i dont see him getting the W in any way. Maybe submitting JDS but even that is a huge stretch imo.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> Yea i can see Barnett surviving but i really cant see how Barnett would beat either guy. He cant take Cain down and certainly cant outstrike him. Against JDS he will get picked apart standing and JDS is too fast and has too good foot work to allow Barnett to drag him down.
> 
> I imagine Barnett being durable and maybe going 3 to 5 rounds but i dont see him getting the W in any way. Maybe submitting JDS but even that is a huge stretch imo.


Yep, what we're witnessing is two absolute dominant forces CLEARING out the entire division. It's pretty cool actually. Every sport needs a one and two. 

I still can't believe JDS finished Hunt. If you think about it though...he landed some heavy bombs repeatedly. He's an armoured tank. 

But if Cain didn't KO Big Foot I would have been severely disappointed. :smoke02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I see cain vs barnett ending in a cain decision but a good fight


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

As much as i hate Cain, he never took his eyes off Silva's jaw for that one two punch. It was crisp and clean and looked good. Still cant stand him but that was a clean impressive combo.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Yep, what we're witnessing is two absolute dominant forces CLEARING out the entire division. It's pretty cool actually. Every sport needs a one and two.
> 
> I still can't believe JDS finished Hunt. If you think about it though...he landed some heavy bombs repeatedly. He's an armoured tank.
> 
> But if Cain didn't KO Big Foot I would have been severely disappointed. :smoke02:


Yeah it would be really EPIC if these two become long term rivals. Like Dos Santos wins their next fight and then Cain earns his way back to a title shot and then Cain wins and then JDS works his way back. And so on and so on. 

Kinda reminds me of the relationship Kakashi and Might Guy have (Naruto). Where they are like 100 wins to 99 wins and then they even it out.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dude, this is reality. If a fighter turns his head and he still eats 10 punches in a row that's not an "intelligent defense" in any way shape or form. 



SideWays222 said:


> Im a Cain fan since im from SanJose but people saying that turning your head is not defending yourself is kinda of silly. Turning your head from the punches is exactly that...
> 
> But this decision does not bother me. Its one of those decisions were i dont see a need to argue for or against and id be fine with either choice.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

seems to me like you guys are forgetting a short stocky black dude that's never lost, Cormier has a legitimate chance at getting a belt.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> seems to me like you guys are forgetting a short stocky black dude that's never lost, Cormier has a legitimate chance at getting a belt.


He won't fight Cain and looked very subpar against Mir.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good stuff from Cain, showed good close range boxing. Only thing that worry's me is the way he reaches for takedowns nowadays... Silva had an obvious change in stance and stuffed him twice when they were both fresh, Junior did the same in their second fight and repeatedly got up while rocked.

It obviously didn't deter Cain in either match, but that is his bread and butter and he can't afford to stray from it. If Junior avoids the takedown early again next time, and can establish the jab like he did in the first fight, chances of Cain landing another bomb which decides the rest of the fight are very slim.

Not sure who Silva should fight next, maybe Nelson. Would be a good win for either, and good road to title shot for Nelson. There is Cormier too, but that fight doesn't interest me. Pretty sure Dan would win again.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SM33 said:


> Good stuff from Cain, showed good close range boxing. Only thing that worry's me is the way he reaches for takedowns nowadays... Silva had an obvious change in stance and stuffed him twice when they were both fresh, Junior did the same in their second fight and repeatedly got up while rocked.
> 
> It obviously didn't deter Cain in either match, but that is his bread and butter and he can't afford to stray from it. If Junior avoids the takedown early again next time, and can establish the jab like he did in the first fight, chances of Cain landing another bomb which decides the rest of the fight are very slim.
> 
> Not sure who Silva should fight next, maybe Nelson. Would be a good win for either, and good road to title shot for Nelson. There is Cormier too, but that fight doesn't interest me. Pretty sure Dan would win again.


Cain surprised me in this fight, diving for takedowns as if he was scared to stand with Bigfoot,then as soon as he does stand he KOs the Ogre.

Cain's whole style has always been to repeatedly drag his opponents to the ground while beating them up and not trying to hold them down, as soon as they get up he'll take them down again(even watch the Rothwell fight, who we know he can hold down seeing as Mark Hunt did ) It's a method of sapping his opponents gas and we saw Khabib entering a similar gameplan aswell after only a short time at AKA. Cormier is similar also.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Overeem screwed it up big time. *I'm glad cuz this is probably the end of Big Foot's career.*
> 
> Really wanted to see Arlovski back...but think that window has passed sadly. Only Barnett or DC represent fresh faces in the division.


Harsh. Bigfoot might not be championship material but he's still a decent enough fighter. Why do you want his career to end?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

I'm wish the fight went on longer, Cain didn't even break a sweat. I was impressed with Bigfoot's takedown defence against a guy who is among the best wrestlers in the UFC. But Cain was clearly just so much better in every way - his hands, his speed, his movement are all so crisp. Bigfoot looked like a giant tree in there. 

At first I was questioning the stoppage, but it was legit. That was a huge shot from Cain and as soon as Antonio hit the ground Cain poured it on. I get that Antonio was not out at this point, but it's not like he was defending himself from Cain's punches. Good stoppage.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

El Bresko said:


> Cain surprised me in this fight, diving for takedowns as if he was scared to stand with Bigfoot,then as soon as he does stand he KOs the *Ogre.* :thumb01:
> 
> Cain's whole style has always been to repeatedly drag his opponents to the ground while beating them up and not trying to hold them down, as soon as they get up he'll take them down again(even watch the Rothwell fight, who we know he can hold down seeing as Mark Hunt did ) It's a method of sapping his opponents gas and we saw Khabib entering a similar gameplan aswell after only a short time at AKA. Cormier is similar also.


Kinda wanted to see three rounds of head poundage...but that'll suffice. His relentless pressure and pace is hard for many to keep up with. Only JDS stands in his way. The jab is the key in the rubber with an uppercut.



Bonnar426 said:


> Harsh. Bigfoot might not be championship material but he's still a decent enough fighter. Why do you want his career to end?


Since he ended Fedor's career pretty much and completely derailed The Reem. Plus he showboated against Arlovsky way back. I enjoy seeing two people get beatdowns. Mir and Big Foot. :laugh:


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> He won't fight Cain and looked very subpar against Mir.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


he's ranked 3rd, I'll bet he'll fight Cain given the chance. Doesn't matter how he looked to you, being ranked 3rd means he needs to beat 2 of Overeem, Bigfoot (again), JDS or Hunt and he'll get his shot.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

rabakill said:


> he's ranked 3rd, I'll bet he'll fight Cain given the chance.


It's AKA they don't fight team mates. I think that Cormier knows he can't beat Cain and he's got a title shot and career at LHW so why screw around at HW, lose your coaches, training partners, and camp for a one time deal unless you know you are going to win.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> It's AKA they don't fight team mates. I think that Cormier knows he can't beat Cain and he's got a title shot and career at LHW so why screw around at HW, lose your coaches, training partners, and camp for a one time deal unless you know you are going to win.


I don't think thats the case. DC thinks very highly of those close to him and i truly believe he doesn't want to fight Cain. 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

rabakill said:


> he's ranked 3rd, I'll bet he'll fight Cain given the chance. Doesn't matter how he looked to you, being ranked 3rd means he needs to beat 2 of Overeem, Bigfoot (again), JDS or Hunt and he'll get his shot.


That's how he looked to 90% of people including himself....also don't give me those bullshit UFC rankings as the reason he deserves a title shot. If he's good enough use that not some awful marketing scheme the ufc created to attempt to shut out guys not in the ufc.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Kinda wanted to see three rounds of head poundage...but that'll suffice. His relentless pressure and pace is hard for many to keep up with. Only JDS stands in his way. The jab is the key in the rubber with an uppercut.
> 
> 
> 
> Since he ended Fedor's career pretty much and completely derailed The Reem. Plus he showboated against Arlovsky way back. I enjoy seeing two people get beatdowns. Mir and Big Foot. :laugh:


You and me had different reactions to Overeem losing. I was laughing my ass off when Bigfoot knocked him on his ass. Its always nice to see arrogance get rewarded in such a manner IMO. Oh well, different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Bonnar426 said:


> You and me had different reactions to Overeem losing. I was laughing my ass off when Bigfoot knocked him on his ass. Its always nice to see arrogance get rewarded in such a manner IMO. Oh well, different strokes for different folks I guess.


Oh Overeem deserved it for his hubris. But I never liked Big Foot before that fight to begin with...heh...heh. 

I'd really like to see him matched up against Hunt.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> Oh Overeem deserved it for his hubris. But I never liked Big Foot before that fight to begin with...heh...heh.
> 
> *I'd really like to see him matched up against Hunt*.


Dude, that would be awesome!:thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> You and me had different reactions to Overeem losing. I was laughing my ass off when Bigfoot knocked him on his ass. Its always nice to see arrogance get rewarded in such a manner IMO. Oh well, different strokes for different folks I guess.


The KO was brutal which everyone I watched it with went nuts, but we all immeditatly started laughed when Bigfoot ran back after him with herb wrapped around him screaming at Overeem. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

Too Early Stoppage for sure. Silva was faaaar from ko, tko or being defenceless and Cain kinda acted like "look ref i m killing him look at my punches i ll kill him if you dont stop! " i hate these mind games on the ref, and ref sucked big time for it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

iksanivica said:


> Too Early Stoppage for sure. Silva was faaaar from ko, tko or being defenceless and Cain kinda acted like "look ref i m killing him look at my punches i ll kill him if you dont stop! " i hate these mind games on the ref, and ref sucked big time for it.


I'll take this one fellas. Actually the ref was helping Big Foot. Cain is a special breed. He doesn't punch himself out so that same pace would be going on for the full 25 minutes on Big Foot's head til it explodes. REMEMBER this is the second fight. It's no fluke. Where GSP wears you down, LHW title holder slashes one with elbows, Cain pummels his opponents with high volume shots that have medium power. 

Big Foot wasn't getting back up. Cain isn't afraid of his BJJ. One thing I notice about Cain is that his GNP is very accurate.

Anyways I didn't want the ref to stop it. I had already said I wanted three rounds of full beatings like that. Quite satisfying.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bonnar426 said:


> Its always nice to see arrogance get rewarded in such a manner IMO.


That quote right here. I love that as well. That's why is always great to see Rick Story lose. Loved when, as usual, he was "in the face" of Maia during the weigh ins just to get embarrassed a day later.

Now I can't wait to see who is going to embarrass the living sh!t of the arrogant cheater Nurmagomedov. Nobody deserves more than him to take a beat right now.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Khabib is gonna wreck his way to the title and beat up TJ Grant when he gets there.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> Khabib is gonna wreck his way to the title and beat up TJ Grant when he gets there.


Most certainly.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> I'll take this one fellas. Actually the ref was helping Big Foot. Cain is a special breed.


I can see you like to think of Cain as someone superb but wait until he gets smashed by someone superior, just like Brock got hit by him.
I think Much of the reason why he is so well conditioned is the fact he is a LHW hiding in HW division. His frame and movement compared to that of Brock and Silva or Alistair is ridicolous its obviously not the same division, the way he moves his speed and cardio ALL belong with Texeira, Jones, Machida and others! 



> He doesn't punch himself out so that same pace would be going on for the full 25 minutes on Big Foot's head til it explodes.


No it wouldn't necessarily happen like that perhaps you say it because you are a fan of Cain? I would argue that it was first round and they were both strong so Big foot deserved a better chance to recover.

Ill tell you this, take a look at Big Foot and Mark Hunt and compare them after they get back up..., a completely different physical and mental condition, when BF got back he still was fresh and had strength to defend himself.

There was one moment when he held his head on the mat but i think this was on purpose to avoid bigger head shots, and it can be referee judged this as "not defending" and thought he ll call the fight off.

So in future what do you prefer a shitty stopage like this or a real fight?

For UFC as long as they sell PPV its good for them to have minimal damage of fighters when they face athletic and state comissions.

But where does it leave fighters and their real interests? Or us fans who want to see real fights, NO SCARRED JUDGES stoping fight on first sign of "no defense" or Cain acting like he is hitting him with Hammers to impress the judge.

I still think he got robbed and he had a fight in him.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

iksanivica said:


> I can see you like to think of Cain as someone superb but wait until he gets smashed by someone superior, just like Brock got hit by him.
> I think Much of the reason why he is so well conditioned is the fact he is a LHW hiding in HW division. His frame and movement compared to that of Brock and Silva or Alistair is ridicolous its obviously not the same division, the way he moves his speed and cardio ALL belong with Texeira, Jones, Machida and others!
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give you the benefit of the doubt since you're a new poster. I'm not a fan of Cain, but I don't hate. However I respect him as a fighter.

Stylistically the faster, strong handed wrestlers have given BJJ artists a run for their money.

Carwin vs Mir
Brock vs Mir
Fedor vs Big Nog
DC vs Big Foot
Cain vs Big Foot x 2 

To reiterate this wasn't Cain's first time. A.) He's beaten down everybody including JDS in the rematch. B.) He destroyed Big Foot the first time and the rematch was no different. Just less bloodier. 

Stating that the fight should have continued is sour grapes. I've already said I wanted it to go on 100%. Do you really think the outcome would have changed...

I DO NOT like Big Foot. I wanted to see him put in the hospital. Any more questions?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I had no issue with the stoppage, in fact I thought it was perfect. 

Bigfoot got dropped with a powerful right and was also taken down again after that, then Cain dropped more bombs on him without Bigfoot protecting himself, of course after being given the chance to do so. All that would have happened if the ref let it go a little longer is that Cain would have dropped more huge bombs on Bigfoot's face.


----------



## iksanivica (Mar 3, 2013)

No_Mercy said:


> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt since you're a new poster. I'm not a fan of Cain, but I don't hate. However I respect him as a fighter.
> 
> Stylistically the faster, strong handed wrestlers have given BJJ artists a run for their money.


The first fight was a full bloody pond... Cain knows how to win a fight i will give him that he knows the dirty ground and pound tactics. The first fight like you said , and also this one were very similar they were over before you could say "blood"... before you could really match them and see how their other skills go against each other, and that is really a shame in many ways ... 

Cain knew how to exploit the game in a quick, bloody, and dirty way ...



> Carwin vs Mir
> Brock vs Mir
> Fedor vs Big Nog
> DC vs Big Foot
> ...


Nobody thought BF could beat Fedor or Alistair , that is why i wanted to see a true match, ok if people love to see elbows, lot's of liters of blood on mat... and some quick g'n'p ... i hope they enjoy it ....!


----------

